# Attention **** Hunters



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am looking for someone that is wanting 2 Blue Tick Hounds, registered with papers.

My friend called me today and has two registered Blue Tick Hounds he is needing to sell. 

If you are interested in them I have pictures I can send you. 

Call 517 673 0659 for more information. 

Scott


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

He still got them


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Devinm7 said:


> He still got them


Yes please call me tomorrow after 2pm I will answer and get you in contact with the person that has them.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Please someone must need these hounds. My friend is in a big need of having someone take them from him. 

If I could foster them til he found someone that wants them, I would but I am not able to do that. 

I have pictures I can text you and I have gave my contact info.


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

How old are they


----------



## firetiger (Dec 21, 2010)

Do they run???


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

11 months old 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

They r registered and papered the person that has them does not hunt I do not know what experience they have running 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok my buddy contacted me, He really needs to get rid of these hounds. He told me today 150 takes the pair


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My friend contacted me tonight. He really needs to get these dogs gone. He is willing to give them to a good hunting home. They are papered and registered. 

Please anyone interested in them contact me ASAP. 

Blue Tick Hounds registered and papered.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Should post on ukc message boards


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am not a member there if u are you have my permission to do so spread the word 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will take one and I will even come and get the pup call me 313-338-6958 mike 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Country, the owner wants them to go as a pair. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's cool call me 313- 338-6958 please 

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry country but another person contacted me last night wanting both of the pups. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

The pups have been picked up by there new owner.


----------

